# Something to Look forward to!



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 15, 2016)

I bought this as a medium size seedling earlier this year, but apparently it is ready to flower. 
With small hybrids, it can be difficult to gauge, but I got lucked out! 

Hint, it should be yellow with or without spots.


----------



## abax (Sep 15, 2016)

Nice leaves. Are we supposed to guess what it is??? What
do we win if we guess correctly? I need a new toaster.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 15, 2016)

Yes, take a guess. Why not? Just for fun.


----------



## abax (Sep 17, 2016)

concolor? Actually, I don't have a clue.


----------



## troy (Sep 17, 2016)

Concolor x hangianum?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 17, 2016)

Small plant size is the key.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 17, 2016)

abax said:


> concolor? Actually, I don't have a clue.



There is a brachy in this. 
Primary hybrid. I don't think this is common at all, and rather new.


----------



## troy (Sep 17, 2016)

Rungsyrianum x bellatulum?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 17, 2016)

Not that exotic! hahaha

but I said small plant, yellow with or without spots, oh and primary hybrid half of which is a brachy. Much easier now, right?


----------



## PaphMadMan (Sep 19, 2016)

concolor x helenae?


----------



## edkravcik (Sep 19, 2016)

thaianum x armeniacum?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 19, 2016)

PaphMadMan said:


> concolor x helenae?



That will look great!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 19, 2016)

edkravcik said:


> thaianum x armeniacum?



Bingo!


----------



## abax (Sep 19, 2016)

And the toaster goes to Canada!!! I can't wait to see the
flower.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 20, 2016)

Where did you get this from?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 20, 2016)

Cloud's Orchids. 

I should have gotten more, but at the time I was thinking I would get something similar from the U.S. Well, the vendor I was going to order from kind of disappeared. lol

I contacted Warren at Cloud's Orchids, and he says this cross was a hit and he's got none left. 

Oh, well...

I hope this one will be good so I don't look further. haha

The plant is bigger than I expected, by the way. 
It is larger than my biggest armeniacum. lol hopefully it won't get any bigger. will see.


----------

